# 5fu injection units



## JesseL (Apr 9, 2014)

Only 80mg of 5fu injected to keloid.

Do I bill J9190 with one unit even though that code is for 500mg?


----------



## JesseL (Apr 20, 2014)

anyone?


----------



## OCD_coder (Apr 20, 2014)

Yes you are correct that you bill a full single unit (1) of J9190, you cannot bill partial units.


----------



## JesseL (Apr 20, 2014)

OCD_coder said:


> Yes you are correct that you bill a full single unit (1) of J9190, you cannot bill partial units.



DOes that apply to every other drug codes like kenalog 10?  Say only 1mg of kenalog was injected, do i still bill j3301 even though that code is for 10 mg? thanks


----------

